# Mondia Watches???



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

A Mondia watch on the bay caught my eye. There is not much information about the watch (at least in English). The official website is in Spanish.

Anyone knows anything about Mondia? Where they are made and what movements they use? 

:thanks


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

neogeek said:


> A Mondia watch on the bay caught my eye. There is not much information about the watch (at least in English). The official website is in Spanish.
> 
> Anyone knows anything about Mondia? Where they are made and what movements they use?
> 
> :thanks


I've only seen their large dive watch and it is made by the same folks who make the Zeno 45mm diver (its essentially the same watch) - there is also another version of the watch called a "Stingray" I think (not the Yao version). Other than that, don't know what else Mondia has. I would personally go for the less expensive Zeno version, since its pretty much the same watch.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Eric L. said:


> I've only seen their large dive watch and it is made by the same folks who make the Zeno 45mm diver (its essentially the same watch) - there is also another version of the watch called a "Stingray" I think (not the Yao version). Other than that, don't know what else Mondia has. I would personally go for the less expensive Zeno version, since its pretty much the same watch.


I believe Invicta makes (made) a watch exactly like the one Eric refers to also. Possibly others as well?


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

I have attached a picture of the watch I am interested in. It is not a diver but a chrono.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Mondia ? That does ring a bell. In 1969, the year the El Primero, 36.000 b/h, was launched was also the year of founding the "Mondia-Zénith -Movado"-holding. Mondia is now owned by Paul Castella (DIXI-Holding), a well known man in the history of Zenith. The DIXI-Holding bought Zenith end of 1978.


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies so far - any idea why the watch is stamped "swiss movement" rather than swiss made? :-s


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

What does the fhs say ?

*A Swiss watch movement*

As we have seen, to be Swiss, a watch must use a Swiss movement. According to Section 2 OSM, a movement is considered to be Swiss if:

it has been assembled in Switzerland; 
it has been inspected by the manufacturer in Switzerland; and 
the components of Swiss manufacture account for at least 50 percent of the total value, without taking into account the cost of assembly. 
*If the movement fulfills these conditions, but the watch is not assembled in Switzerland, the "Swiss" indication may be affixed to one of the components of the movement. On the outside of the watch, may then only appear the "mouvement suisse" or "Swiss movement" indication. Section 3 § 3 OSM requires that the word "movement" appear in full, and be written in the same type-face, of identical size and colour, as the word "Swiss". *
More to be read: http://www.fhs.ch/en/swissm.php#2.2


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Mike.


----------



## 4andrew (Oct 31, 2012)

neogeek said:


> A Mondia watch on the bay caught my eye. There is not much information about the watch (at least in English). The official website is in Spanish.
> 
> Anyone knows anything about Mondia? Where they are made and what movements they use?
> 
> :thanks


Well, there is really minimum information available about those watches, I've tryed myself to find something, as soon as my friend presented me this watch as a gift. 
That's the one:


And the back looks like this:


He doesn't know about them either, just caught his eye as well and he bought them; I still can't squeeze out the price from him, but I guess it was not so cheap... Nice to have a good friends 

What can I say about them is that they works as a charm, very robust, probably sapphire glass, quartz movement, and very stylish IMHO.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, this thread is back from the dead just in time for Halloween!


----------



## 4andrew (Oct 31, 2012)

Just for fun, and also to update the community:
The watch is still working perfectly, and I even sold my Rolex as it was not competitive in daily use.
Happy New Year to all of you


----------



## Lloyd P. (Sep 4, 2021)

I see that this thread is several years old, but I figure I'll take a chance that someone can reply. I saw a vintage (mid-century, I think) Mondia pocket watch that I really love. Some folks in a Facebook group sort of told me that it's nothing special/desireable, that they are essentially cheap watches. However, I'm seeing them listed various places for $200 and up. Any opinions or input? Thanks.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Pictures of the watch and movement would help the discussion a lot. Otherwise we're just guessing.

edit: Moved from Public forum.


----------



## Lloyd P. (Sep 4, 2021)

I should have thought of that. Sorry.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Well...
It's a fully jeweled Swiss movement made by A. Schild, who made some good quality movements. This one lacks the finesse of earlier movements, but it is likely good quality. I would think this dates to 1970's? But not sure...
As for value, it's hard to say and we're not held accountable for what is only opinion. So I look at it this way: check eBay Sold Items and try to find something similar. If nothing shows, just decide how much you like it and what you'll pay. Personally, if I saw this at a thrift shop (for example), I'd probably pay $25-$40 for it just because. It's not something I seek, so not willing to part with much. I'd say if you loved it, $100 or less would be a reasonable cost. But don't blame me when you try to sell it and get no offers!


----------



## Lloyd P. (Sep 4, 2021)

Time Exposure said:


> Well...
> It's a fully jeweled Swiss movement made by A. Schild, who made some good quality movements. This one lacks the finesse of earlier movements, but it is likely good quality. I would think this dates to 1970's? But not sure...
> As for value, it's hard to say and we're not held accountable for what is only opinion. So I look at it this way: check eBay Sold Items and try to find something similar. If nothing shows, just decide how much you like it and what you'll pay. Personally, if I saw this at a thrift shop (for example), I'd probably pay $25-$40 for it just because. It's not something I seek, so not willing to part with much. I'd say if you loved it, $100 or less would be a reasonable cost. But don't blame me when you try to sell it and get no offers!


I'm guessing 60s to 70s myself---it looks very mid-century to me. They're asking $100--I may pay that simply because I love the look. Not planning to resell. I was more interested in history and quality. I am very new to pocket watch collecting, and obviously have a lot to learn. I didn't find a whole lot of info re: Mondia online.How do you know who made the movement? Experience? Thank you for replying.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

See here, outlined in red, on the lower "plate" in the shadows under the brass gear?









That is the mark or logo of the manufacturer of the "ebauche" or movement.









You may have heard of ETA in watch discussions here because it is still in business and makes many movements. The "ebauche" is purchased by a watch company (in this case Mondia) and finished according to their desires, including personalization.

I'll stop there, but that's enough info to get some "Google" results if you want to learn more.


----------



## Dan S (Jan 8, 2012)

If you like it, then that's really all that matters, but I tend to agree that it's nothing special and sort of a cheap thing. A pocket watch made using an unmodified small wristwatch movement with the running seconds sub-dial at 3 (and very close to the center) is a bit cheesy. For most people accustomed to looking at PWs, the proportions are probably not attractive.


----------



## Lloyd P. (Sep 4, 2021)

Thanks, Dan. I would not have noticed the AS if you hadn't pointed it out. I've received various opinions regarding the quality of the watch, and you're not the only one who thinks it a cheap watch, but I discovered online that they (Mondia pocket watches) are selling in a lot of places for well over $100. Ultimately, I guess it will matter how much I like it.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

It's ye ol' Adolf Schild Cal. AS 1130 "Wehrmachtskaliber":






bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: AS 1130







www.ranfft.de





Since this movement was around during WWII, they would probably have been using up the very last stock during the seventies if it's from then. Going by style, I'd say 1960s is a little more likely. However, a small PW with small seconds at 3:00 is definitely not an ideal set up (looks asymmetrical and therefore a little ugly) so they do seem to have been a little desparate to clear out the movement stock.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Lloyd P. (Sep 4, 2021)

60s was actually my first guess. I guess ugly is also in the eye of the beholder--I rather like the design. It's different, and has that retro, "Mad Men" look to it. Even so, I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

neogeek said:


> A Mondia watch on the bay caught my eye. There is not much information about the watch (at least in English). The official website is in Spanish.
> 
> Anyone knows anything about Mondia? Where they are made and what movements they use?
> 
> :thanks


Its a step above Invicta imo


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Since Mondia was mentioned, I think their coolest watch is the Top Second:

#TBT: Mondia Top Second Flashing Dot

-Brian


----------

